# Looking to get into Flyfishing



## Blast-n-cast (May 7, 2010)

The other day while I was chunking lures on one my favorite flats, I saw 2 guys hooking up with fly fishing gear and it looked like a lot of fun. I have wanted to learn for years and have now made up my mind to get a set up and learn. I would mainly be targeting reds and trout. Looking for recommendations on what gear would best serve my purpose (brands, size, etc.). From the little research I have done most recommend an 8wt but open to suggestions.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

8 wt will be your best starting point for the Corpus wind. Go by Roys and talk to Don.


----------



## Blast-n-cast (May 7, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## texasonthefly (Feb 4, 2015)

I like Temple Fork Outfitter Rods because they have fantastic customer service and the rods cast well. 8 wt BVK or Mangrove will work well for what you want to do.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

*fly gear*

get ahold of me , i have a bunch of fly gear i need to get rid of i will make you a great deal on some good stuff. 979-239-8987


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Also, drive up to Rockport and go see Dave Hayward at Swan Point Landing. He's one of the good guys on the coast and can steer you in the right direction.


----------



## Rich11111 (Jul 17, 2010)

If you want some video instructions send me a PM. You will need flash drive to load them onto. I can give you my 2cents and let you try a rod or 2 on grass


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Thoughts & prayers for your bank account.


----------



## OpenFLy (Aug 24, 2015)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Thoughts & prayers for your bank account.


LOL! Keep a close on Ebay you can find deals from time to time.


----------



## Blast-n-cast (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the info. I picked up a used 8wt rod from a forum member so now I need to go get the rest of the setup. He, like some of them members here, recommended that I go talk to Don at Roys.



Finn Maccumhail said:


> Thoughts & prayers for your bank account.


Yeah I went and looked around at some rods last weekend and was a little shocked by some of the prices. I saw some rods that cost more than my complete conventional setups..heck there were a few rods that cost as much as my powerpole



Rich11111 said:


> If you want some video instructions send me a PM. You will need flash drive to load them onto. I can give you my 2cents and let you try a rod or 2 on grass


I think your PM's are turned off


----------



## WadinCajun (Oct 20, 2011)

I am starting out as well. You went the right route in picking something up that you could put your hands on. I ordered a gloomis rod through a gloomis dealer and its been on backorder for going on two months now!
:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## Blast-n-cast (May 7, 2010)

WadinCajun said:


> I am starting out as well. You went the right route in picking something up that you could put your hands on. I ordered a gloomis rod through a gloomis dealer and its been on backorder for going on two months now!
> :headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock


Yeah I hear that and feel your pain. The rod I bought is an older GLoomis.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Blast-n-cast said:


> .... The rod I bought is an older GLoomis.


 Can't go wrong with those...and in fact I wouldn't trade a couple of mine for anything they make today.

My 2cents....don't get too technical in the beginning; just enjoy the sport.

You are off to a great start.


----------



## Blast-n-cast (May 7, 2010)

Rich11111 said:


> If you want some video instructions send me a PM. You will need flash drive to load them onto. I can give you my 2cents and let you try a rod or 2 on grass


Thanks for the time and videos. I appreciate it. I'm gonna check the videos out this weekend.



Meadowlark said:


> Can't go wrong with those...and in fact I wouldn't trade a couple of mine for anything they make today.
> 
> My 2cents....don't get too technical in the beginning; just enjoy the sport.
> 
> You are off to a great start.


I hear good things about the Gloomis flyrods. I have loved my Gloomis bait casting rods so hopefully this will be no different.

On another note: I went by Roys today and Don set me up with a new reel and some line. Now I just need to learn how to use it.:rotfl:


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Meadowlark said:


> My 2cents....don't get too technical in the beginning; just enjoy the sport.


X100

Seriously... don't get too technical EVER. Fly fishing is fun as hell, and 90% of the "stuff" out there is unnecessary. Practice your cast, stuff some flies in your pocket, and go wade a flat.


----------

